# Caterpillar Challenger 55 Master Switch



## Bearledge (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a '97 Caterpillar Challenger 55, 225hp. I am looking for the master switch on it. I cannot locate it nor can I find reference to it in the manual. Any info would be appeciated!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Bearledge! What did the Challenger/Agco dealer say when you asked them about this particular part?


----------

